# Best Free Antivirus Software



## andimc (May 17, 2007)

What is the best and most efficient free antivirus software? I have been running AVG but my system is so slow booting, shutting down, loading internet pages etc. Is there a chance the antivirus programs are affecting the speed? If not, any suggestions for improving the slowness? I have a satellite connection due to living in the boonies. Thanks.


----------



## jen56 (Dec 26, 2006)

I believe that you may be already using the best.. Used to have the free AVG used it without any problems. Now have licensed copy of AVG still everything runs smoothly. Wouldn't change it for the world....
Do you think that perhaps there may be something else you are using that could be choking your system? - and making it run slow.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

There are three popular and widely-recognized free antivirus products available for you to choose from today:

* avast! Home Edition
* Avira AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic
* AVG Anti-Virus Free

If there is one you may not particularly like, you can by all means try another. Make sure though to uninstall your previous antivirus product before installing another.


----------



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

The Best is AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic


----------



## cadge (Apr 23, 2006)

Personally I've always used AVG Free and recommend it a highly, as does a friend who is a convert from McAfee and Norton. I've used Avast but the last time I used it there was no option to schedule a scan which would have proved problematic for me as I am not always at home and the other people who use the computer aren't very good with these things. I've never got round to trying AntiVir simply because I'm content with AVG and don't want to go to the hassle of uninstalling it and potentially having to reinstall it again if I don't like AntiVir.


----------



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

For free antivirus, Avast has the highest detection rate, and AVG has the lowest. One downside of Avast is that is has a little too many false positives. Now AVG's worst in the test I read about. It detected the least viruses and had the most false positives. I'd recommend AntiVir.


----------

